# turko-mongolian pop music? anyone?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard this lovely lady call* Julianna*, i dont know her familly name, she cute and her music is smart, intelligent and traditional, jew harp ect...i love it since im into world beat and exotic pop.

I want her cd* dance of my khomus *and please what the song about, is this cd available in north america has world beat i may be one of the first occidental to notice her talents.

What do you think, you guys know her?? more than me, does she have a boyfriend, nope hehe i was kidding...well just a bit, but i think she rule.

All i know is she is a Yakut, (russian asian) i dont know mutch perhaps a kind russian might answer this one.Yakutia seem fascinating a very cold place the spirit of the north perhaps.


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

Check out Turkvision:
https://www.youtube.com/user/TurkvisionInfo


----------

